# 3com OfficeConnect Wireless LAN driver

## meyerm

Hi all,

has anybody an idea how to get this card (3crshpw196) to work with linux? It's precessor-driver doesn't seem to work and I wasn't able to find any other drivers.

Thanks

----------

## Hypnos

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> has anybody an idea how to get this card (3crshpw196) to work with linux? It's precessor-driver doesn't seem to work and I wasn't able to find any other drivers.
> 
> Thanks

 

Try the linux-wlan-ng drivers from http://www.linux-wlan.com/linux-wlan/.  Most wireless devices are rebadges of just a few chipsets.  I got my USB-mated Compaq "Multiport" device to work with these drivers quite painlessly.

Now only if I could get my freakin' modem (Conexant HSFi) to work ...

----------

